
Vim Ported to WebAssembly - ArtWomb
https://rhysd.github.io/vim.wasm/
======
oftenwrong
[https://github.com/rhysd/vim.wasm](https://github.com/rhysd/vim.wasm)

Very cool. There are some graphical artefacts and some features that don't
work properly (like search highlighting), but it is the real deal!

